# How wimpy is this motor?



## drolsinatas (Jun 9, 2008)

AC 5kw, 72V Motor??

Since it's AC, I"m assuming there is a DC to AC converter in the car, right? If the controller is rated for 72 volts 200-400amps? Is there a better motor out there with in 12"x12" dimensions that I could get that wouldn't burn out my controller? Or am I stuck with this motor, and have to get an entire new System?

Also, have a 100amp breaker in line,but I notice the car hits 200amps on a regular basis. Is that bad? Is that creating unnecessary resistance?


----------



## adric22 (Jan 17, 2008)

You really haven't provided enough information to tell you how wimpy or powerful the motor is.

However.. I have a 72 volt electric car that is a conversion from an Eagle Talon. It pulls 300 amps easily to climb hills and pulls about 100 to 150 just for cruising. My motor is extremely wimpy and I've been planning to upgrade it to a larger one. 

I wouldn't be worried about efficiency as much as I would if the motor can handle the load without overheating. That is one of the reasons I'm looking to upgrade mine. Driving it 10 miles will heat it up to the max temp specification (about 350 degrees F) and that is way too hot for an EV motor, especially for such a short trip.


----------



## drolsinatas (Jun 9, 2008)

David, I just visited your website!!!!! totally awesome!!!!!!

That's what I needed to see!! I also saw your youtube news video a week or 2 ago already. It's awesome to actually be in contact with you. One thing I learned that I'm excited about now from your website is that Electric Motors have more torque at low RPMs. If thats really true, I wonder if I could change the gear ratio in my cars rear axle?

It's direct drive, but it still has an axle. There must be gears in there.
My car is tiny. It's a smart car copy (minus the heavy duty shell) so it's super light weight. 

I go up a fairly steep hill about a mile long everyday at 19-20mph on 100-120 amps. When I drop the amps below that, the car will start to slow down. If I give it more amps there's no change in speed.

I feel like if I change out the motor and controller, add a couple more batteries for volts, the car will CRUISE! but then I'd probably end up spending more then what I bought the car for. I'm with you. The idea is to do it cost effective.


----------

